
How to Start Using Curl and Why: Hands-On Introduction - strikingloo
http://www.dataden.tech/programming/how-start-using-curl/
======
strikingloo
Hi everyone! Please tell me what you think of this tutorial, and if you have
any interesting tips or scripts I could've added to it. I'm still learning, so
all feedback is extremely valuable.

~~~
Cypher
weak, anyone with half a brain would've typed "curl --help" into their
terminal and gotten a better insight.

~~~
strikingloo
Awesome, so what are some things that are not on the help page you think would
make this more useful?

